# Billing for CPT Q9966



## Cindyrev67 (Nov 21, 2011)

Is CPT Q9966, low osmolar contrast material, separately reimbursed when billed with CPT 64483, injection?  I'm getting a lot of denials for Q9966 from one insurance company and I can't find any bundling issues.


----------

